# Java offline Installation



## Suse (20. Aug 2010)

Auf einem PC ohne Internetzugang will ich Java installieren aufgrund der Meldung "The Java Virtual Machine could not be started. Please verify that you have installed a valid J2SE with version 1.4.2 and higher." Wo kann ich ein offline installierbares SDK runterladen? (Es hanselt sich um den Rechner in einem Testfahrzeug, also geht es nur offline.)
Danke schon mal!
Susan


----------



## Raziell (20. Aug 2010)

Hi,
hm also ich hatte noch nie ne Installation, für die ich eine Inet Verbindung brauchte.
Zumindest erinnere ich mich nicht mehr daran 

hier die z.B.: Java SDK - Download - CHIP Online sollte doch Problemlos funktionieren.


Gruß


----------



## hansmueller (20. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

kannst du alles von Oracle Downloaden.
Java-Downloads für alle Betriebssysteme (-> hier nur JDK)
Mußt dir nur die Offline-Version auswählen.
Oder:
Java SE Downloads - Sun Developer Network (SDN)

Oder wenn du eine ganz bestimmte ältere Version brauchst:
Archive: Java[tm] Technology Products Download

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Suse (23. Aug 2010)

Die SW des ersten Links (Java-Downloads für alle Betriebssysteme) habe ich auf dem PC installiert und die Meldung kommt nach wie vor 
Gibt es irgendwelche Einstellungen, die ich setzen muss, damit spezielle Anwendungen auch durchgefuehrt werden koennen? Wie kann ich noch testen, ob Java richtig installiert wurde?

DANKE!
Susan


----------



## hansmueller (23. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

kannst du uns ein paar nähere Informationen geben?
- Hardwareausstattung des Rechners
- Betiebssystem
- Was für ein Programm willst du starten? Braucht dieses Programm irgendwas besonderes? (z. B. Speicher, JRE-Version)
- Laufen andere Java-Programme auf dem Rechner oder werden diese ebenfalls abgebrochen?
- Gibt es eine ausführlichere Fehlermeldung?

Wenn es ein Windows-Rechner ist, kannst du unter Einstellungen->Systemsteuerung->Java das "Java Control Panel" aufrufen. Da kann man diverse Informationen bekommen und auch diverse Dinge einstellen. Aber ich glaube nicht, daß du damit dein Problem lösen kannst.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Final_Striker (23. Aug 2010)

Suse hat gesagt.:


> Die SW des ersten Links (Java-Downloads für alle Betriebssysteme) habe ich auf dem PC installiert und die Meldung kommt nach wie vor
> Gibt es irgendwelche Einstellungen, die ich setzen muss, damit spezielle Anwendungen auch durchgefuehrt werden koennen? Wie kann ich noch testen, ob Java richtig installiert wurde?
> 
> DANKE!
> Susan



schau mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehrungen-erste-schritte/16581-jdk-sdk-installieren-einrichten.html


----------



## Suse (25. Aug 2010)

Das Problem wurde geloest  , indem die erste Java Version (Version 6 Update 21) deinstalliert und die  verlangte Version (JSE 1.4.2) installiert wurde. Dann lief alles.
Danke fuer die Hilfe!
Susan


----------

